# Just a thank you



## Stranger (27/4/20)

There are some folk on this forum that have been nothing but helpful and encouraging to me. I am not going to make a long list of names, .... you now who you are. 

Seeing as today is freedom day and this encouragement has given me the freedom to try new things, well I thought I would do something that has been going through my head.

To start, when I see some of the coil builds, wow man, I wish I had those skills like some of the guys here. I wanted to swap out the mesh coil on the Vapefly mesh. It is just not doing it for me. Also wanted to match the Vapefly with my Armour pro semi mech and that .15 coil is pushing it for a single battery.
So I looked at what I could build with what I have in my stash. I saw a video of a guy making a twisted coil from a pair of pliers and a pen. Yeah I got those and a choice of 24awg Ni80 or 26 gauge.
Let me give it a go. The results made me a happy man. I would not have done this without your encouragement, so THANK YOU.

Came out at: 3mm ID 7 wraps. 24awg Ni80. 0.34 Ohms and some major differences. Leg length was cut at 6mm. This in effect raises the coil up the chamber where it can be hit with the side airflow. Makes a huge difference. Yes ramp up time is a little slower but for me no biggie. Flavour is full on with less draw time, cloud production =great and is is using less juice than the mesh. Battery life, I will let you know when I manage to put it down 

If any noob reads this, please be encouraged to ask the guys here for advise and opinions. They know their stuff and are not condescending. I hope to meet some of them in person some day.

Cheers guys, much appreciated (Nos duh Rovia)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

@Stranger something I have seen on your install. For next re-coiling the coil can be placed so the cotton run down straight into the juice wells


You might use less cotton this way and also shorten the wicking to the coil making it wick a bit faster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/4/20)

Thanks , happy to try that, I made enough twisted for a couple of coils

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (27/4/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks , happy to try that, I made enough twisted for a couple of coils


I found the twisted coils gave me a lot of spit back. I never really found twisting coils to enhance flavour.
I’m tempted to say and I will that single strand wire has better flavour than twisted wire.

When you can after lockdown is lifted, I would look out for a set of coils from @Crafted Coils for superb flavour or you could look into making first 2 core claptons and then 3 core claptons.

Here is a 3 core alien that I find is the easiest to make with the best flavour. My trade off being easy to make and easy to clean coils.


3x28 awg ni 80 cores with 34 awg alien wraps.
Single coil of about 3 to 4 wraps comes out at about 0.25 to 0.3 ohms.


Good luck on your journey from here! It just gets more fun learning new things.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks , happy to try that, I made enough twisted for a couple of coils


If you have dry hit issues you can use the same coil and rotate and maybe just rewick with new cotton.
Well done on trying something different.
Innovation paves the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (28/4/20)

@Stranger here's another way of using a mesh deck.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance (28/4/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 195107
> 
> @Stranger here's another way of using a mesh deck.


0.000012 Ohm’s?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (28/4/20)

Resistance said:


> If you have dry hit issues you can use the same coil and rotate and maybe just rewick with new cotton.
> Well done on trying something different.
> Innovation paves the way!



Thanks, that deck is so easy to build on that I managed to turn the coil and snip the existing cotton. Works very well and like you said less cotton. No dry hits either way. There is very little to no spit back on this which surprises me a little bit as it is on a EHPRO semi mech with a 20700. For me it is definite improvement over mesh.
@Christos if you can make those aliens with a pair of pliers and a pen, then please show me how.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (29/4/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks, that deck is so easy to build on that I managed to turn the coil and snip the existing cotton. Works very well and like you said less cotton. No dry hits either way. There is very little to no spit back on this which surprises me a little bit as it is on a EHPRO semi mech with a 20700. For me it is definite improvement over mesh.
> @Christos if you can make those aliens with a pair of pliers and a pen, then please show me how.


Soon you'll find yourself making Clapton's.keep it up n good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/20)

Looks great @Stranger

As long as you are experimenting, learning, enjoying and staying off the stinkies then you are winning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/4/20)

Thanks for the comments guys. The thing that got me was the (to me) really low ohms on the mesh. I have limited mods and some of them a carry over from the mtl days, like the Pico's. These are not going to be suitable for a .15 coil of any kind. The current combo is working really well. That being the semi mech EHPRO armour prime and the Vapefly with the twisted coils. Last night was really good in comparison to using mesh. No harsh hits, battery life was much better and taste and flavour was the best I have managed so far. So I think this combo is going to stick.
I bought the Vapefly mesh exactly for the purpose of being able to mesh coil, single or dual coil and the convenience of an RDTA. It compares very well to the squonk and the recurve dual.

Now see what you have done, I see some twisted wire in the recurve's future

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silo (29/5/20)

Waiting for cotton, must try this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (29/5/20)

I will say one thing, this style of coil is super easy to clean. Pull out the old cotton, a quick burn and a brush and it cleans itself. Next attempt I think I will try and space just to see if there is a difference.
I have noticed that the claptons will gunk up more if I use a juice like my Orange custard, whereas this just doesn't

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo (29/5/20)

Oh think should share this tip. Been doing it forever and never see anyone do it.

When installing cotton with mesh setup. Even if it has the ceramic spring. I put the cotton first, then I press the mesh over the cotton and tighten. In my opinion, super tight, super tasty, super easy.

Maybe it's the worst, but I can't pull the cotton through the mesh, never works for me, dry hits galore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (29/5/20)

I just can't get on with the mesh, it's too smooth, too sophisticated. At a vape meet I think I would be the dude in the rough corner. I need some turbulence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silo (29/5/20)

Haha, I love it. The efficiency, the flavor, click, sizzle and relief. The arced coil looks like a magical place. Very keen to play with that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo (30/5/20)

Well, I was playing with some wire setups, and my mod says nah, no atty installed. I'd be surprised if I somehow broke my profile, but am done playing for now, going to vape another atty for now and relax.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Stranger said:


> If any noob reads this, please be encouraged to ask the guys here for advise and opinions. They know their stuff and are not condescending. I hope to meet some of them in person some day.


Im that noob so I just wana say thank you to everyone too for all the advice and opinions and laughs. 

The gif is literally me when Im posting comments and its 4 hours later lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/7/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 195107
> 
> @Stranger here's another way of using a mesh deck.


Wow!!! Not seen that before

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (11/7/20)

Silo said:


> Well, I was playing with some wire setups, and my mod says nah, no atty installed. I'd be surprised if I somehow broke my profile, but am done playing for now, going to vape another atty for now and relax.


Sometimes a complete strip and soak does the trick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

